# Stocks soar as confidence builds



## Chris

The Dow jumps more than 200 points; the S&P 500 and Nasdaq are ahead in 2010 for the first time since June. Economic reports from China, Europe and the US are better than expected. Oil tops $81.

Stocks started August with a bang,  jumping at the open on better-than-expected reports on manufacturing and construction spending. 

The move also got a big boost from rallies in Europe that lifted the euro against the dollar. The cheer from Europe, in turn, sent crude oil above $81 a barrel and led to a rally in copper. 

At 3:36 p.m. ET, the Dow Jones industrials ($INDU) were up 222 points, or 2%, to 10,688.

Stocks soar as confidence builds- Market Dispatches - MSN Money


----------



## Oddball

Who cares?...Just a bunch of them eeeevil rich people cleaning up on the backs of the sainted poooooooooooor.

Right, Chrissy?


----------



## Truthmatters

The job numbers have been low here due to the Oil spill job loss.


----------



## rightwinger

More Economic Good News as the panic over EU financing subsides

Great for anyone with retirement savings in the Market


----------



## topspin

I hope that it is a confidence thing, as the recent economic news has been weaker than expected. Though earnings have been up about 30%.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Everything is still trading in a bracket, don't get too excited. There is still money to be made in the bracket though.


----------



## Douger

3 grand so far today.

Otras cosas.
When one thing dies another takes it's place.
Mpyre gets replaced with empire.
Until you figure that out, you lose.


----------



## Oddball

Truthmatters said:


> The job numbers have been low here due to the Oil spill job loss.


Right...The oil spill is driving the over 10% national unemployment rate.


----------



## Jeremy

Dude said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job numbers have been low here due to the Oil spill job loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Right...The oil spill is driving the over 10% national unemployment rate.
Click to expand...




You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Dude again.


----------



## topspin

12 grand for me


----------



## Jeremy

*ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!*


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> The job numbers have been low here due to the Oil spill job loss.



Did you factor in the jobs created by the need to clean up the oil spill?


----------



## saveliberty

Confidence of Wall Streeters maybe, the rest of us understand reality.  No sale Mr. Broker.


----------



## Avatar4321

What exactly has caused people to gain confidence? Is it something sustainable or is it just another temp climb?


----------



## Truthmatters

Go get the numbers that show how many are working cleanup and how many have lost their jobs due to the Oil spill


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKwdRHovYok]YouTube - Archie Bunker Suicides[/ame]


----------



## Tech_Esq

Not sure about today, but I'm up 17.5% in the last 12 months. Beating the S&P. That makes me happy. 

In a stroke of fortuitous timing, I missed the crash altogether and put everything back in at 8,000.


----------



## topspin

Actually Economist estimate Louisiana's GDP will go up as a result of the spill. Trueth is in Vegas not sure how the spill affected that economy much.


----------



## boedicca

Avatar4321 said:


> What exactly has caused people to gain confidence? Is it something sustainable or is it just another temp climb?





It's the concentration of the economy into Public Mega Corps.

The stock market indices measure the market value of huge publicly traded companies - it's more about Wall Street than it is about Main St.   What is happening in the small business sector is not reflected in these measures.

Of course Wall Street loves the current environment.  New taxes and regulations are squashing small competitors.   The Financial "Making Too Big Too Fail" Permanent Bill means Wall Street can rest assured that taxpayers will pick up the tab for their future mistakes.

Big Government Cronyism is celebrating at Main Street's continued expense.


----------



## Truthmatters

How many workers have lost their jobs due to the oil spill?

It effected every sector of employement in the effected area.

the lack of tourism alone killed many service jobs.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> Go get the numbers that show how many are working cleanup and how many have lost their jobs due to the Oil spill



I'll take that as a decisive "No".

I am merely suggesting that you take a look at every factor before you start blaming one thing for a poor job market.


----------



## topspin

yup low interest rates, an anti business President in trouble, the rest of the world economies recovering better than us.
 But this semitment can change in a nano second. A bad jobs number Friday could have them runnign for the hills.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> How many workers have lost their jobs due to the oil spill?



No idea. Don't you think it would have been a good idea to get that data before you made your claim?



> It effected every sector of employement in the effected area.



I am sure that every sector of Employment was effected. But I don't see that all of the sector was _negatively_ effected.



> the lack of tourism alone killed many service jobs.



I don't think the service industry has been hurt as much as you seem to think. From what I've heard hotels havent suffered as much as the news media is claiming mainly because they now have a bunch of out of state workers and journalists staying in the hotels. I am confident they need to eat. So if my information is accurate, the resturants are probably still getting service.

I don't feel like breaking down the entire tourism industry bit by bit. However, I think it's important to look at what kind of jobs were created. The main damage I see is to the fishing industry. But is it a net loss? Does it even out? is there a net gain in jobs?

I have no idea. I don't have any stats. It appears you don't either. So you really shouldn't be making claims you can't support.

Besides, if you haven't noticed, we've had some high unemployment for a while. I really don't think it was completely the result of the Oil Spill.


----------



## bodecea

There is no way the Right can accept any improvement in the Economy...not now.


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> There is no way the Right can accept any improvement in the Economy...not now.


When banks start lending to my clients without them ponying up 50% for their construction projects, I'll then believe that the economy is turning around.

Until then, I'll go by what lefty icon Molly Ivins said about 10 years ago, that what's good for Dow Jones doesn't always benefit Fred Jones.


----------



## topspin

Obviously real estate is now way less a piece of the pie. It could be a good while before it's robust again.


----------



## Yurt

why is it chris and rightwinger only post economic news when its good, never when its not....



and btw....not saying this is good, we'll see


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> There is no way the Right can accept any improvement in the Economy...not now.



I'd love an improvement in the economy. I am just tired of hearing every month that the economy is getting better while more people are losing their jobs and their houses. We've been hearing that the economy is proving since Obama got into office. But it's gotten worse.

Now could this be the beginning of a recovery? Sure. But I find it very unlikely considering the trend and the absolutely abysmal economic policies being pursued. It's just not very condusive for creating businesses and jobs. Until it is, we are not going to see any sort of serious growth.

I think this is a blip if anything, and we should be wary before assuming all is well again. Because the fundamental problems with our society, IE the corruption, dishonesty, and selfishness are still running rampant.


----------



## Truthmatters

The right is going to shit their pants when the economy starts to move robustly


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> The right is going to shit their pants when the economy starts to move robustly



And why would we do that? Aren't we supposedly the "rich"? Wouldn't we be the ones who want the economy to grow?


----------



## Truthmatters

I never said teh right was mostly rich.

The right is mostly misguided people who refuse facts to retain failed ideas.


----------



## Yurt

Truthmatters said:


> The right is going to shit their pants when the economy starts to move robustly



nah....i'm going to smile all the way to the bank and upgrade my house


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> I never said teh right was mostly rich.
> 
> The right is mostly misguided people who refuse facts to retain failed ideas.



So then you're saying the left is the rich? True. but I never thought youd admit that.


----------



## boedicca

Roger Simon nails it pretty well:

_We live in an era  the worst economically since the Depression  when the daughter of the first couple of the Democratic Party has a multi-million dollar, Marie Antoinette-style wedding with port-a-potties almost as luxurious as a toilette in Baden Baden; its self-proclaimed environmental leader, the first global warming billionaire, sprouts green McMansions from Nashville to Montecito; and its already multi-billionaire senator from Massachusetts moors his yacht in another state to escape taxes we hoi polloi could only dream of paying.

But wait, as they say, theres more. At this moment, two of their leaders from a supposedly disadvantaged minority are about to be tried for ethical transgressions (read: thievery) even Congress couldnt sweep under the rug. Never mind that these transgressions mostly exploit the very minority these people purport to represent. Its part of the game. Convince minorities they should act like victims. Extort guilt payments from the majority and keep the change. Meanwhile, nothing improves for the minority because it would interrupt the system.

This all occurs during the administration of a president who once trumpeted transparency and change, pronouncements that seem to have been made so long ago now you cant remember if it happened before or after the fall of the Roman Empire. This same Democratic president, however, continues to collect big royalties from books he may or may not have written. Hes certainly not the first...._

Roger L. Simon  The Party of the Rich


The Dems have transmogrified into the Party of the Ruling Elite for Big Government and their Cronies.  They use The Poor as voting filler, and throw them crumbs extracted by the ever more burdened middle classes.


----------



## Gremlin-USA

Truthmatters said:


> The right is going to shit their pants when the economy starts to move robustly



What is Robustly?

When un-employment gets down to 7%, when 50% of the foreclosed homes have people once again living in them, when New Homes starts are up 50%, when the Dow is over 12,000 (it's peak was 14,066 in oct 2007), when the truth really matters. --- Then, that will be a Robust Improvement!!!!!!!!!


.


----------



## saveliberty

Truthmatters said:


> The right is going to shit their pants when the economy starts to move robustly



Transferring more from the middle class and rich to the poor is NOT robustly moving the economy.


----------



## Toro

Lots of things are breaking out - China, copper, the VIX appears to be going lower.  

Usually, Mondays are strong.  Usually, the first of the month is strong.  Usually, August is strong.  So its hard to ascertain what is going on.

You could see it last week when the bears tried to knock the markets down in the morning, only for stocks to rise into the close.  That's often a bullish sign.  

We are either at the top of a trading range or about to break out after consolidating for the past 5 months.  I think we're about to break out, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chris

There is $850 billion dollars of corporate cash sitting on the sidelines waiting for an investment.

Once that starts rolling, we can go a long way.


----------



## boedicca

Gremlin-USA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right is going to shit their pants when the economy starts to move robustly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Robustly?
> 
> When un-employment gets down to 7%, when 50% of the foreclosed homes have people once again living in them, when New Homes starts are up 50%, when the Dow is over 12,000 (it's peak was 14,066 in oct 2007), when the truth really matters. --- Then, that will be a Robust Improvement!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...




Robustly sure as heck ain't goin' from 5.5% to 3.7%, and then down to 2.4% GDP growth.

Just sayin'.


----------



## boedicca

Chris said:


> There is $850 billion dollars of corporate cash sitting on the sidelines waiting for an investment.
> 
> Once that starts rolling, we can go a long way.





If the U.S. continues it's inane policies, much of that cash will be used to invest in more growth friendly economies overseas.


----------



## Charles_Main

bodecea said:


> There is no way the Right can accept any improvement in the Economy...not now.




Funny thing is when ever a republican is in power, and you say the stock market is doing good. Liberals tell us that it means nothing, It is only rich people getting richer, Now you are all cheering it on 

That said, it is indeed a promising sign. Now if we can just get some Private Sector Jobs things might start to feel up.


----------



## Jeremy

Charles_Main said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way the Right can accept any improvement in the Economy...not now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is when ever a republican is in power, and you say the stock market is doing good. Liberals tell us that it means nothing, It is only rich people getting richer, Now you are all cheering it on
Click to expand...


 Let them have their moment.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Chris said:


> There is $850 billion dollars of corporate cash sitting on the sidelines waiting for an investment.
> 
> Once that starts rolling, we can go a long way.



That will happen when certainty replaces uncertainty and not until.


----------



## Charles_Main

Jeremy said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way the Right can accept any improvement in the Economy...not now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is when ever a republican is in power, and you say the stock market is doing good. Liberals tell us that it means nothing, It is only rich people getting richer, Now you are all cheering it on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let them have their moment.
Click to expand...


Umm let me think.. NO!!! When have they ever let me have my moment. It is True, They have a double standard for everything. Normally the Stock Market going up is just a sign of the Rich Getting Richer. When they were talking down the Economy under Bush they constantly said the fact the Stock market was still strong Was Meaningless. Then when it tanked they pointed to it as a sign they were right all along, and now they are cheering a few good days as a sign that Obama has fixed everything.

I am sick and tired of letting them live by their Double standard.

If the Market doing Well is a good sign now, Which I agree it is, then it Damn well is a good sign when a Republican is in Power as well. Let me book mark this page so in 2012 if a Republican is in Power and I point to a good day on the stock market, I can quote these guys saying it is a good thing, as they claim it means nothing.


----------



## Chris

Charles_Main said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is when ever a republican is in power, and you say the stock market is doing good. Liberals tell us that it means nothing, It is only rich people getting richer, Now you are all cheering it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them have their moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm let me think.. NO!!! When have they ever let me have my moment. It is True, They have a double standard for everything. Normally the Stock Market going up is just a sign of the Rich Getting Richer. When they were talking down the Economy under Bush they constantly said the fact the Stock market was still strong Was Meaningless. Then when it tanked they pointed to it as a sign they were right all along, and now they are cheering a few good days as a sign that Obama has fixed everything.
> 
> I am sick and tired of letting them live by their Double standard.
> 
> If the Market doing Well is a good sign now, Which I agree it is, then it Damn well is a good sign when a Republican is in Power as well. Let me book mark this page so in 2012 if a Republican is in Power and I point to a good day on the stock market, I can quote these guys saying it is a good thing, as they claim it means nothing.
Click to expand...


How did that Bush market turn out by the way?


----------



## Avatar4321

Chris said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let them have their moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm let me think.. NO!!! When have they ever let me have my moment. It is True, They have a double standard for everything. Normally the Stock Market going up is just a sign of the Rich Getting Richer. When they were talking down the Economy under Bush they constantly said the fact the Stock market was still strong Was Meaningless. Then when it tanked they pointed to it as a sign they were right all along, and now they are cheering a few good days as a sign that Obama has fixed everything.
> 
> I am sick and tired of letting them live by their Double standard.
> 
> If the Market doing Well is a good sign now, Which I agree it is, then it Damn well is a good sign when a Republican is in Power as well. Let me book mark this page so in 2012 if a Republican is in Power and I point to a good day on the stock market, I can quote these guys saying it is a good thing, as they claim it means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did that Bush market turn out by the way?
Click to expand...


Pretty well for the most part


----------



## Charles_Main

Chris said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let them have their moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm let me think.. NO!!! When have they ever let me have my moment. It is True, They have a double standard for everything. Normally the Stock Market going up is just a sign of the Rich Getting Richer. When they were talking down the Economy under Bush they constantly said the fact the Stock market was still strong Was Meaningless. Then when it tanked they pointed to it as a sign they were right all along, and now they are cheering a few good days as a sign that Obama has fixed everything.
> 
> I am sick and tired of letting them live by their Double standard.
> 
> If the Market doing Well is a good sign now, Which I agree it is, then it Damn well is a good sign when a Republican is in Power as well. Let me book mark this page so in 2012 if a Republican is in Power and I point to a good day on the stock market, I can quote these guys saying it is a good thing, as they claim it means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did that Bush market turn out by the way?
Click to expand...


That is not the point Chris and you know it. We all know how it ended under Bush


the point is you need to Be honest for once. *You guys have told us many times in the past that the stock market doing good is meaningless to most Americans. You have said it is just the rich getting richer. 
*
Now you acknowledge the truth, that MOST Americans are invested in one way or another, and good news on the stock market is good news for us all. I Just wish you could man up, and admit that when a Republican is in power you do not hold the same view of the stock market.

I am man enough to admit that it is doing well today, and that is a good sign for the Economy. Will you be the next time A Republican is in the white house and the stock market is doing good. Or will you go back to the old, it means nothing line?


----------



## B. Kidd

Hey Mods, this thread belongs in the 'Stock Market' section.
Wait, leave it here, so we can see who the one day 'happy days are here again' boner-brains are!


----------



## Dr.House

Chris said:


> The Dow jumps more than 200 points; the S&P 500 and Nasdaq are ahead in 2010 for the first time since June. Economic reports from China, Europe and the US are better than expected. Oil tops $81.
> 
> Stocks started August with a bang,  jumping at the open on better-than-expected reports on manufacturing and construction spending.
> 
> The move also got a big boost from rallies in Europe that lifted the euro against the dollar. The cheer from Europe, in turn, sent crude oil above $81 a barrel and led to a rally in copper.
> 
> At 3:36 p.m. ET, the Dow Jones industrials ($INDU) were up 222 points, or 2%, to 10,688.
> 
> Stocks soar as confidence builds- Market Dispatches - MSN Money



Aparently small business is not impressed....

Small Business Optimism PLUNGES: Firms See Lower Spending And More Layoffs Ahead


----------



## B. Kidd

Let's see.
GDP last quarter, ending in June, was 1/2 of what GDP was in the last quarter of 2009. Businesses are sitting on money that they should be expanding their busineses with, so, instead, they are putting it into the market because of impending tax hikes, rather then really expanding and hiring (little longer-term confidence there....). Also, the freshly printed money that the ink hasn't dried on yet, namely unemployment extensions, hit the state unemployment books this week.
So, buy...buy...buy....let's party for the short term!


----------



## B. Kidd

Also, in June, retailers cut back on XMAS pre-orders while they still could, expecting another less than sterling XMAS. If the market runs til' mid-Sept. to 11,500, which I highly doubt, I'm selling at 11,000. but I bought in years ago in the low 6,000's.
I'm not greedy, but I think I'll time this final 'run-up' about right.


----------



## Cuyo

topspin said:


> Obviously real estate is now way less a piece of the pie. It could be a good while before it's robust again.



Eh, it the problem is it wasn't "Robust" before.  It was bloated.  A (very) big piece of the "What the fuck just happened around here!?" puzzle.


----------



## Oddball

Chris said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let them have their moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm let me think.. NO!!! When have they ever let me have my moment. It is True, They have a double standard for everything. Normally the Stock Market going up is just a sign of the Rich Getting Richer. When they were talking down the Economy under Bush they constantly said the fact the Stock market was still strong Was Meaningless. Then when it tanked they pointed to it as a sign they were right all along, and now they are cheering a few good days as a sign that Obama has fixed everything.
> 
> I am sick and tired of letting them live by their Double standard.
> 
> If the Market doing Well is a good sign now, Which I agree it is, then it Damn well is a good sign when a Republican is in Power as well. Let me book mark this page so in 2012 if a Republican is in Power and I point to a good day on the stock market, I can quote these guys saying it is a good thing, as they claim it means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did that Bush market turn out by the way?
Click to expand...

Irrelevant.

_*BOOOOOOSHWHACKED!*_

Thread over.


----------



## topspin

I agree with the democrat double standard on the market. But it's funny as he'll republicans are now whining the same cry baby tune on unemployment etc the dems wailed under bush. Thanks


----------



## Charles_Main

topspin said:


> I agree with the democrat double standard on the market. But it's funny as he'll republicans are now whining the same cry baby tune on unemployment etc the dems wailed under bush. Thanks



Yep, but you guys were right then, and we are right now. You can call it a recovery all you want. People will not think it is until jobs come back. Period.

Real Jobs not Saved or Created Government Jobs. Private sector Jobs. When they are rolling back in, Then Obama can claim he fixed it.


----------



## saveliberty

I'm confident:  We are one day closer to a market meltdown.


----------



## Paulie

Dude said:


> Who cares?...Just a bunch of them eeeevil rich people cleaning up on the backs of the sainted poooooooooooor.
> 
> Right, Chrissy?



It's ok if the rich get richer off the stock market, as long as it's accompanied by a left-favorable news article about the economy.

Pretty funny, huh?


----------



## Paulie

Dude said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job numbers have been low here due to the Oil spill job loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Right...The oil spill is driving the over 10% national unemployment rate.
Click to expand...


Aww come on, let her have that one


----------



## Paulie

Truthmatters said:


> How many workers have lost their jobs due to the oil spill?



Go get the fucking numbers your DAMN self!

You're the fucking numbskull who brought it up and made the claim!


----------



## Toro

Charles_Main said:


> I am man enough to admit that it is doing well today, and that is a good sign for the Economy. Will you be the next time A Republican is in the white house and the stock market is doing good. Or will you go back to the old, it means nothing line?



I wish people wouldn't politicize the stock market, no matter who is in power.  The structural fundamental dynamics of the American economy are extremely strong.  Political people like to politicize everything and exaggerate the role of politics in the economy.  Stocks have done well with liberals in power and stocks have done well with conservatives in power.  Likewise, stocks have done poorly with conservatives in power and stocks have done poorly with liberals in power.

For example, I'm sure it would shock most Republicans to know that the Venezuelan stock market under Chavez did much better than the US stock market under Bush.  Now, if you believe politics plays a big role in what the market does, find a correlation that Chavez was more pro-business than Bush.


----------



## rdean

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job numbers have been low here due to the Oil spill job loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you factor in the jobs created by the need to clean up the oil spill?
Click to expand...


I get it.  How could I have been so blind?

The Republican Job's plan is to rape the environment and then pay Americans 2 bucks an hour to clean it up.  Ingenious.  I never would have thought of it.


----------



## Paulie

Toro said:


> Now, if you believe politics plays a big role in what the market does, find a correlation that Chavez was more pro-business than Bush.



Chavez is HUGELY pro-business.  He runs just about ALL of them.


----------



## william the wie

What I don't get is the emphasis on domestic politics in this thread. What is driving the stock market at the moment is foreign politics:

Will India open up its economy?

Will China have a soft landing? 

Was the EU stress test a bunch of crap?

Obama could be the greatest president ever, the biggest fool to ever hit the big time or anywhere in between, the stock market is discounting the economic policies of our foreign suppliers and customers so he counts for maybe 1% of the action in the Dow. I for one think that in the next year there's about 1 chance in 4 of breaking both 3K and 15K in the Dow no matter what policies are followed.


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> More Economic Good News as the panic over EU financing subsides
> 
> Great for anyone with retirement savings in the Market



Suddenly Wall Street making money is good for the American people!!

You know libs are in dire straights if they are using Wall Street to sell the illusion that everything is fine and dandy in the US economy.


Funny how you aren't talking about it when stocks are falling.

10,534.59 (-1.32 %) -140.39


----------



## Gremlin-USA

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Economic Good News as the panic over EU financing subsides
> 
> Great for anyone with retirement savings in the Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly Wall Street making money is good for the American people!!
> 
> You know libs are in dire straights if they are using Wall Street to sell the illusion that everything is fine and dandy in the US economy.
> 
> 
> Funny how you aren't talking about it when stocks are falling.
> 
> 10,534.59 (-1.32 %) -140.39
Click to expand...


The Left will always jump up an spank their butts and strut those peacock feathers when the market goes up, but when it is down they are gone.

If you really think about it, it was 9,686 two months ago, but it has a long way to go to get back to the high of 14,066 in Oct 2007

When it gets and stays at 11,000 for more than two months then the Lefties can sing, but it won't rise to that from anything BO did......


----------



## topspin

Check out market returns under democrat vs republican presidents. You'll find a pre Obama number. He has one year at 40 percent.


----------



## Jeremy

topspin said:


> Check out market returns under democrat vs republican presidents. You'll find a pre Obama number. He has one year at 40 percent.





Fucking weak.



If a homeless man only has a penny to his name and he finds a penny, would you consider that 100% increase in wealth the most succesfull day of his life? 

...dumbass.


----------



## topspin

Dem presidents already had the lead.  Obama is USC and republiKlans are ar-kanas. Get used to your raping


----------



## william the wie

topspin said:


> Dem presidents already had the lead.  Obama is USC and republiKlans are ar-kanas. Get used to your raping


True but for highest returns one party controls the white house and the other congress. Also the four year presidential cycle  of 2nd year being the worst and 3rd best is probably result of the above factoid.


----------



## Firstteam

I came to this thread late but couldn't help but notice the title "*Stocks soar as confidence builds*"....At first look, one might get the impression that the market is going gangbusters, when infact most investors are on the sidelines and advances are on _low volume trading_ and many suspect the PPT (plunge protection team) has been very active....

As to "confidence", how could it "soar" when the chairman of the Fed (Ben Bernanke) comes out with a quote last week that the economy is "_*unusually uncetain*_"?......Unusually uncertain?....That oughta build some confidence....

Meanwhile, many believe that the almost certain take over of Congress by the Republicans should bolster confidence in the road ahead, but with the Bush tax cuts set to expire, many look for profit taking at the end of the year in a major sell off....The talk in Washington as recently as yesterday is the socialists (atleast some of them) are now begin to talk "extension" of the tax cuts by one year, which will have little effect on the long range view (confidence) of the investor, instead, kicking the can farther down the road....Businesses and investors right now don't have the luxury of printing presses and unlike the ruling class politicians, they won't hire hundreds of thousands of workers "just to see what happens" (as the socialist did with the taxpayer funded stimulus)....

The house advantage of the Wall Street casino continues to rise and smart investors are well aware of it....

Just my two centavos


----------



## Charles_Main

I notice you did not make a post this week. Maybe because the market just gave most of the gains you were applauding up. So since that was a good sign then, what do last weeks losses mean?

Shit!


----------



## anewhope

hell yeah !


----------



## Douger

Wall street is for fools and flag worshippers.
iShares MSCI Chile Index ETF (ECH) Stock -- Seeking Alpha


----------



## Toro

kevin jackson said:


> I think it is safe to say that the dow has been doing way better than the S&P 500 this year. But i am curious to see how the year ends...



I think you're a spammer.


----------

